# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Bạn mua sắm, chuẩn bị gì cho các chuyến đi du lịch, phượt

## ndtam

*Mình bán và nhận đặt hàng tất cả các đồ đi du lịch, phượt như quần áo, bao lô, dao, đèn... tất tần tật, cái gì cũng có, các bạn cần gì thì cứ đặt hàng với mình nhé!* 

*Hotline : 0969118456 ( Mình tên Tâm)
ĐC: Tầng 3, số 209 Định Công Hà Nội
yh: thanhtam_3006**

Áo cờ đỏ sao vàng Với chất liệu mềm, thoáng, 100% cotton, không phai màu, không xù lông, bong sơn, form đứng rộng rãi, dễ mặc, phù hợp cho cả nam và nữ. Áo được may với nhiều size khác nhau, từ S đến XXL. Giá bán lẻ 50k/ chiếc. ( các bạn chú ý có 2 loại áo, Có loại chỉ có 45k nhưng là loại mỏng, pha ni lông nhé!)
​

Dao đi rừng, tự vệ :
Chiều dài cả dao là 21cm
Chiều dài mình lưỡi dao là 9cm
Chiều dài cán dao là 11cm.
Độ rộng là 2,5cm( điểm rộng nhất)
Độ cứng: 58HRC .
Dày: 0,5cm
Giá 200k

Ống nhòm. Giá : 500.000
 

Khăn rằn Nam Bộ, khăn Camphuchia, khăn đa năng, khăn lưới rằn ri
​




Bộ quần áo lính chất vải đẹp. Giá : 550.000
​
Túi chùm ba lô che mưa nắng. Giá: 45.000
​

Bình nước nhiều mầu sắc, nhỏ gọn. Dung tích 300ml. Giá 100.000

​
Áo gió nhẹ , nhanh khô dùng để đi ngoài trời, chống nắng, gió thích hợp với đi du lịch, phượt . Giá: 200.000

​
Đèn pin. Giá 55.000
​

Găng tay nửa ngón, phù hợp với đi ngoài trời, đi xe máy , xe đạp, leo núi. Giá 100.000
​Gậy leo núi : 200k

​
Còn rất nhiều đồ mình chưa up lên đây được, cần gì các bạn cứ liên hệ nhé!

0969118456
Website: www.sucmanh.org

Face book : https://www.facebook.com/pages/D%E1%...7057358?ref=hl*

----------


## kohan

Đủ dụng cụ đi phượt nhỉ. Hôm nào đi phượt sẽ ghé ủng hộ

----------


## ndtam

> Đủ dụng cụ đi phượt nhỉ. Hôm nào đi phượt sẽ ghé ủng hộ


KHi nào bạn có nhu cầu liên hệ với mình nhé!

----------


## ndtam

upppp lên cho bạn nào có nhu cầu

----------

